# Drop in eggs production



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Guys i have around 30 chickens of which around 14 lay most days...for some reason the last three day i am down to about 5 a day.... They are well fed and free ranged so plenty of open land to run around... clean coops with 9 laying boxes where they normally go. They enjoy dirt baths in the sun but tend to relax more in the shade. As far as i'm aware they are healthy with nice red combs that stand up. Any thoughts on why a sudden drop in eggs.
Cheer in advance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They could be laying outside, that's one of their tricks. 

Are you seeing a bunch more feathers laying around? If you are, then they're going into a molt.

If there have been no changes to their routine and surroundings then stress shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

The only thing that i have changed is their food. Ive stopped giving corn with chicken pellets and have started using just pellets instead. Maybe its that the fat level has dropped and they are missing the corn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That shouldn't have anything to do with it but the change might have them on strike because their treat has been eliminated.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Plus it's also spring, Molt is a very real and definite reason why they would stop laying but they also tend to back off laying during season changes. I have 6 chickens and 3 ducks but right now I'm getting 1 egg a day if I'm lucky lol. It's totally normal. give it a few weeks and I'm sure they will get back to business.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Guys sorry i didnt' come back to you. They started laying again after 5 days i'm now getting around 11 - 12 eggs per day from the ones that normally lay... I think robin was right, they had the hump because i took the corn away lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They certainly know how to make their displeasure known. That's what makes keeping these guys so much fun and challenging.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You know how addiction goes, you do what you have to to get your fix and corn is widely known as "chicken crack".


----------

